# diy in-wall av cabinet help with construction



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

I need to move my equipment out of the theater room because it causes too much heat. I have a space on a wall outside that i could use as an in-wall cabinet but handy man skiils being very basic i have no clue how to go about it. I tried a quick research on google but all i got was pictures of the finished product. 

Could someone guide me to the proper direction for a step by step tutorial on building such a cabinet

Thank you so much in advance for your help 


Alain


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Alain,

Pictures may help us out in determining what you need.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Alain, as Mech stated; pictures of what you are up against would definitely help. I built on of my own and showed the build on here, but as you said indicated there wasn't a real step by step process documented.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds to me like it's not an equipment problem, it's inadequate ventilation in the room. Removing the equipment may help a bit but if ventilation isn't sufficient, the room still won't be comfortable to be in for multiple hours with multiple people.

Bryan


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

mechman said:


> Alain,
> 
> Pictures may help us out in determining what you need.


Here it is 

the first one is taking from the door of my HT room . The wall has 21.5 inches between the door and the other wall . 

I am looking at option to fit a diy cabinet or rail with shelves 

Let me know what you think


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

bpape said:


> Sounds to me like it's not an equipment problem, it's inadequate ventilation in the room. Removing the equipment may help a bit but if ventilation isn't sufficient, the room still won't be comfortable to be in for multiple hours with multiple people.
> 
> Bryan


I would probably agree with you, except for a window i have no way to have AC in that room. here is some pics


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If there is no ventilation into and out of the room, that definitely needs to be addressed - even if it's just a couple of dead vents into another space in the house so you're still exchanging air.

Bryan


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

bpape said:


> If there is no ventilation into and out of the room, that definitely needs to be addressed - even if it's just a couple of dead vents into another space in the house so you're still exchanging air.
> 
> Bryan


Good evening Bryan ,

No there is not this room is an old bedroom in the basement converted into a HT room. Size is 13 X 11 

I will check with a contractr to see if it can be done and at a reasonnable cost.


----------

